# Malawians galore



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Large adult male Yellow lab.









Tropheops Chilumba male partially colored up.









Afra Jalo reef male









1.75" young male Afra Cobue









Ngara flametail peacock









Multipunctatus









Bristlenose


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow that cobue is awesome, ive never seen him before!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sweet Orbital, Is that ngara flametail your breeder?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

awesome fish. they're very beautiful! i especially love the cobue.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks all,

MalawiPro: Yea that is my hopefully soon to be breeder. I haven't had any spawns from them yet. A few females have practiced holding eggs but I am pretty sure they never got fertilized. Keeping my fingers crossed, might get some albinos. :grin: 

:fish: 

Chad


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, that would be definetaly cool, then if u do u'd have to pm me on WCF


----------

